# Abrir USB con STAGE3 y PORTAGE en Gentoo Minimal BOOT

## CiScOh4x0r

Hola amigos, tengo una duda:

La cuestion es que quiero saber, si corro el gentoo minimal, para no estar bajando el STAGE3 y el PORTAGE-LATEST, los he guardado en una USB.

Como puedo abrir la USB al entrar en consola con el gentoo minimal?.

Busque, y si me la detecta, pero no encontre la manera de acceder.

Me aparece en /dev/proc/bus/usb -sino me equivoco-  o quiza solo /proc/bus/usb

La cuestion es que quisiera saber si puedo o no, para copiar los tar.bz2 de una vez, en vez de descargarlos de esa PC.

Agradezco su tiempo.

----------

## opotonil

Una vez conectado haz un "dmesg" para ver que nombre toma, seguramente algo como "sdb1". Con estos datos ya puedes montarlo, asumo que es fat:

```

mount -t vfat /dev/sdb1 /mnt/usb

```

Salu2

----------

## CiScOh4x0r

Hola opotonil,

Me has ahorrado tiempo tio,   :Razz:   te lo agradezco muchisimo, ahora que pueda lo pruebo y te digo.

----------

